# Grand Canyon, Colorado River Flows - May, June, July



## GCPBA (Oct 22, 2009)

*Grand Canyon, Colorado River Flows - May, June, & July*

*The release volume from Glen Canyon Dam for May, 2016, will be 700,000 acre-feet. Hourly releases during May, 2016, are anticipated to fluctuate between approximately 8,000 cfs in the nighttime and 14,000 cfs in the daytime.*

The anticipated release volume for June, 2016, is 800,000 acre-feet with daily fluctuations between approximately 9,000 cfs and 17,000 cfs.

The anticipated release volume for July, 2016, is 950,000 acre-feet. This will be confirmed in a subsequent notification toward the end of May.

*Updated April 26, 2016*

*Paul Davidson, Hydraulic Engineer, Glen Canyon Dam*
_Bureau of Reclamation 125 S. State St. Salt Lake City, UT 84138_ _Ph: 801-524-3642

_Posted by Grand Canyon Private Boaters Association, www.gcpba.org_
_


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Thank you for posting the flow info.


----------

